# Russian Civil War



## eroo (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering about the Allied forces involvement in the Russian Civil War.They(US,Britain etc) were assisting the ''Whites'' and moving in to surround and assist in taking down the ''Reds'',if I can remember the info right!

So what I was wondering was; a)How many troops did the Allies commit to the operation? b)Did they suffer any casualties?

I understand they pulled out when the 'Great War' ended,but just wanted to know the extent of their involvement in the Russian Civil War..
Cheers
eroo


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

I found this on Wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allied_intervention_in_the_Russian_Civil_War


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2008)

It says 13000 US troops involved in Arkhangelsk and Vladivostok regions.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2008)

I found a couple other sources, seems like a fairly interesting part of history that's not well known.  The first one is a link, there is a lot of info on the US intervention.  I'd be interested to find out how many Canadians were involved and what Units.

*American Intervention In The Russian Civil War, 1918-1920*​ 

​




> No less than eleven countries attacked Russia during               the Civil War. On the whole these countries did not coordinate their               activities and followed localised objectives. The Czechoslovak legion               of ex prisoners of war started the Civil War in Siberia with their               Railway War. Instead of allowing themselves to be disarmed the legion               conquered a large stretch of territory along the Trans-Siberian               railway, an area that became the basis of Kolchak's government in               the East. The Czechs lost interest after World War One and minimised               their role in the fighting. *Britain and France invaded both Murmansk               and Archangel and set up a weak White government in the North. Japan               and to a lesser extent the United States and Canada invaded Russia               in the Pacific.* The Japanese also set up a White government under               Grigorii Semenov and occupied Vladivostok until October 1922. While               the allies did intervene in the Civil War they did so for their               own interests and to nurture the White opposition.
> 
> http://www.historyorb.com/russia/civil_war.shtml


----------

